# Calvados



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

I was just gifted a 50yr old bottle of Calvados from my uncle, who got it from his aunt. The Calvados, apple brandy, is fantastic! We've been sampling out of his sifter for a few years now. It tastes of nice brandy with a hint of apple cider, very thick like a syrup. I don't know much about it, the label reads "Calvados des Ducs de Normandie", "appellation Calvados reglementee" (that means its of the lesser quality Calvados) "Distillerie de Ste Foy Normandie" and "Sole importers USA : Peartree Imports, INC., New York, NY" and on the neck its says "Vieux". I would post pics, but the camera doesn't work and I'm not sure how to work it. Anyhow, to me, this is a very special spirit that is for special occasions only. It also looks great next to my bottle of Don Julio Reposado. 

cyberhick


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I hadn't had any Calvados in quite a while but, while raiding a family member's liquor cabinet in Paris last weekend, I found a great bottled that went pretty well with the 2000 H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 1 that I was smoking at the time. It's an oft-overlooked drink that I particularly enjoy. Good Calvados can be difficult to find, however.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Calvados is my favorite type of Brandy.

Love it when it has that buttery apple pie flavor. mmmmmmmm :dr


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Love the calvados. It is the traditional spirit of Normandy. Can be wonderfully rich and complex. Great for topping desserts and flambees as well. mmmmm may have to go pick some up again soon.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

One of the over-looked greats. I'm glad Calvados and Armagnac don't get the noteriety that Cognac does, as the aforementioned first two are much more affordable with better returns by the dollar as far as I'm concerned.

Both Pere Magloire XO and Daron XO Calvados are typically available in the US and usually around $65ish. They are simply excellent IMHO.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Che said:


> One of the over-looked greats. I'm glad Calvados and Armagnac don't get the noteriety that Cognac does, as the aforementioned first two are much more affordable with better returns by the dollar as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Both Pere Magloire XO and Daron XO Calvados are typically available in the US and usually around $65ish. They are simply excellent IMHO.


I agree heartily!


----------

